# 

## enshtein

:
)      5600 .  15 000 .   
)      "10  30   "  " 13  28   " -            "         ,     ,  ,  ."
 10  30     )

        !        .     

       :




> 1
> 
> . 
> 19  2010 . 
> 
>     ,    "",                   9  2010 ,   ,    ,    ,   ,      :
> 
> 1.  
> 
> ...



*  :*




> 1
>     1  19  2010 .
> 
> . 
> 1  2010 . 
> 
>     ,    "",                   9  2010 ,   ,    ,    ,   ,          :
> 1.      4.1  4.2   1  19  2010 ,     ,     :
> ". 4.1   ,    ,           00   "
> ...





    ( )  ?          ?
                     ? (  ) -  ?

----------

1.          .        .
2.       (    )   ,   2 .,   . 
3.          ;    ,    ,   (  ).
4.   -      .

----------


## enshtein

> 1.         .        .


       !



> 2.       (    )   ,   2 .,   .


   -      .  !




> 3.          ;    ,    ,   (  ).


..   ..       ...      ?

----------

,   .                     .     ,               ,        ,     , ,    -, ,        (. 419  ).

----------


## enshtein

> ,   .                    .     ,               ,        ,     , ,    -, ,        (. 419  ).


     ..         ... 
                      .        -      ,       ... 
                   ?

----------

,     ,        (     ).       .     ,    + " ", 2010.     . ..

----------

:    -  ,           (    ).
        ,  . . 57, 86 - 88, 103, 123, 189, 190, 212        ,  ,              . . 62, 66 - 68, 84.1, 193.

----------


## 2007

> 


.
 ,    ,  .
       , ,       -  .      .  :Wink:

----------


## enshtein

> , ,       -  .      .


  :Frown: 
      ))     )

----------


## 2007

.   .      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## enshtein

,  :



> 1.         .        .
> 2.       (    )   ,   2 .,   . 
> 3.          ;    ,    ,   (  ).


    .          ?   ?

----------

,      .         +   - ().

----------


## enshtein

,      * 74.        ,       * 



> ,    ,    ,             ,


   19 ,        -         2   . ..         18   ?

                 .     ...

----------

?

----------


## enshtein

> ?


   !       ...   ..        -   .. 
         ..

----------

> .     ...


 

  ,   -  
      ,       -    ?      ,    ?

----------

> !       ...   ..        -   .. 
>          ..


    /...   -...

----------


## enshtein

> ,   -  
>       ,       -    ?      ,    ?


     ..  .. 
     "               "
      ,  -   ,           ,       .. 

        ,           . 
            ,    2   .. 
              !

----------


## enshtein

> /...   -...


 - 
!     ..      ..     .. 
               ..      -         ..     -       ..  !!!

----------

-...       19 ,      1- ?

      ...

----------


## enshtein

...
    .  ..
    ... 
    ..
    20  .  ...  1 ...
     ...   ..   -   ..
     .. 
       1 ?
              "       -   "..
         !
  ..    )))    ..  ..  ..      ..

----------

19- ?

----------


## enshtein

> 19- ?


     +                 ?...           15 000 .. 
   ..

----------

... ,    ...        ... :
__ = 15000 * 9/21 = 6428.57

----------

,     20 .

----------


## enshtein

?
..     ( 2    . )   ,   ,         () ,       20  . ?

----------

...          ...        ...

       19- ...         ...

----------


## enshtein

,         -1     ,     -       -

----------



----------


## enshtein

> 


   ...               ....  ..      ?..

----------

100%

----------

